# I have not received my police verification certificate yet



## pbeejay (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello,
I am an Indian residing in Singapore. I had applied for my PCC on October 6th, 2021 at the HCI, Singapore and I was told I should be receiving my PCC in 3 - 5 working days. However, it's been nearly 2 weeks and I have not heard back from them. I called up the Indian police station to check if they have approved my PCC and they said yes. I am unable to track my application status because the BLS website is super ****ty. I don't know who to reach out to and how much longer I need to wait.

Has anyone experienced this too?


----------



## Meher_0519 (May 3, 2021)

pbeejay said:


> Hello,
> I am an Indian residing in Singapore. I had applied for my PCC on October 6th, 2021 at the HCI, Singapore and I was told I should be receiving my PCC in 3 - 5 working days. However, it's been nearly 2 weeks and I have not heard back from them. I called up the Indian police station to check if they have approved my PCC and they said yes. I am unable to track my application status because the BLS website is super ****ty. I don't know who to reach out to and how much longer I need to wait.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this too?


Did you receive it now? How many days did it take?


----------

